# ASUS Eee PC Xandros Special- Reviews



## predatorvjisback (May 11, 2008)

*INTRODUCTION​*

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/2558/24524vf8.jpg
By predatorvj at 2008-05-11​Well Friends I had seen many reviews on Eee PC ,so became very desperate to have one.Finally got this little baby in Perl White (Eee PC) for myself. 

I opened once in local Bus while my way to home and guess what every one was  starring at me!!Beautiful girl who was sitting next to me asked about it and i very happily explained all features !! I think she was impressed!!  
When I came back home,I accidently open it in front of my cousin(12yrs old).when he saw it he started dancing around me like a maniac.
I called up my friend ,when he saw the first word from his mouth"FU*K SEXY!!"

even after having this beautiful devil in my hands there were many questions in my mind!!


*Will such small thing which i got is it really worth* ?
*will it be useful to every person in house*?
*what about performance* ?


after powering ON ,the Eee pc booted so FAST!!! 
I mean it was faster than my dextop Pc loaded with XP !I mean it was faster than P4 Dual core 3.06ghz ,2 gb 800mhz PATRIOT SLi RAMS 4-4-4-12! 
i think it was something on 10 sec that Eee PC booted and was ready to use!
IMPRESSED  
When i saw the Xandros initially,i taught its not good 
But later on when i started to explore the i founded that its more interesting !!

let me explain you all via some PICs...................

[BREAK=Xandros special!!!]
*OS/softwares​*

I got many PMs from peoples asking about XP in Eee PC !!I had to always say them that its done from dealer however Eee PC Xp version has been launched no idea if its in INDIA.In INDIA many dealers load special version of XP(pirated one) then sell it !!so Why are you falling prey to piracy after paying the money??
USE XANDROS,atleast have try on it for few hours!!
then if you don't like install XP


*Xandros* :

After  Eee PC boots up, you will see 6 tabs at top:
*INTERNET,WORK,LEARN,PLAY,SETTINGS,FAVORITES*


*img50.imageshack.us/img50/6044/internetutilitesvi7.th.png

*INTERNET*:

This TAB has Options like,

webmail(includes google,yahoo,AOL,HOTMAIL)
web browser(firefox)
igoogle
Messenger
Skype
Network
google Docs
world clock
Internet radio
Wireless network


*MAIL*: now you can check your all mails simultaneously!better way to access ,saves time !
*
MESSENGER*:this baby has lots of messenger integrated into one option!
Gtalk,yahoo,AMI,MSN,QQ,SIMPLE,XMPP,same time,ICQ etc
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/5158/variousmessangerinbuiltjj9.th.png

SKYPE:its skype ready so just typin your id and password and njoy !!!
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/4990/skypepv7.th.png

*WORK:*
IT uses Openoffice 2.0. GOOD news to me but bads news to MS office user.this application i was expecting to be heavy for this baby but again its worked without any lags !!
totally Flawless!

it includes feature/option:


Accessories
documents
spreadsheet
Presentation
PDF reader
MAIL
File manager
Dictionay
Notes


*LEARN:*
It made me remembered my school days when i used to by heart periodic table elements.Its good for kids as they can enjoy reading on this lappy!
It doesn't mean that you cant enjoy this option.
there is ICON name language:
you can test your typing speed .
Also play puzzles
works for everyone!

features it includes:

Science
language
math
paint
web learn



*PLAY:*
As the name suggest it includes all option that can be played!!


Games
*img119.imageshack.us/img119/3624/crackattacgamerg8.th.png
media player
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/3479/musicplrlh2.th.png
music manager
photo manger
video manager
Webcam
Sound manager
Sound recorder


*SETTING:*

really liked this one!!provides almost all things our CONTROL PANEL IN XP has !!.I founded this option very good .GOOD WORK ASUS :hap2: 


*
INCLUDEs*:

desktop mode
Anti virus
Volume
Instant shutdown
printer
System info
date& time
personalization
Add remove
touch pad
Disk utility
diagnostic tools
Voice Command

*
what XAndros with ANTIVIRUS?*
yeah it has !!read on....

It provided all options like Xp and that was best i likes in Eee PC !seriously wasn't expecting this.

*ANTIVIRUS*:yeah friends this Linux based OS has anitvirus installed in it.
*img164.imageshack.us/img164/7312/settingsix2.th.png(see that option of anitvirus)
*
DIAGNOSTIC TOOL*:
really cool!!
You can diagnosed all the components under one option!
have a look:
*img128.imageshack.us/img128/6633/sytemtestga1.th.png
you check all webcam,network ,audio,modem every thing!
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7979/fastinfowm0.th.png

USING Xandros was really Easy !*one E complete*!!I am not going to use Xp as i  found this OS to be best for Eee PC.Xandros developed a point-and-click user interface that looks and acts similar to Windows … but easier.adding Xp could have increased the cost,so Xandros much simpler and better option was selected.you many install depends on you but still  my recommendation is dont go for Xp unless you really want it.

[BREAK=HARDWARE]
*HARDWARE​*
OK friends you all techies might be know every thing about Eee PC so I will sum this things in RATINGS.

*FAST specs:*
    * Processor: Intel Celeron M ULV 900MHz
    * Graphics: Integrated Intel GMA 900 GPU
    * Storage: 4GB of Flash-based storage (SSD)
    * Memory: 512MB of DDR2 RAM (667MHz)
    * OS: Xandros Linux *(Asus customized)*
    * Screen: 7-inch screen with 800 x 480 resolution
    * Ports: 3 USB 2.0, 1 VGA monitor out, headphone jack, microphone input, SD card reader (SDHC compatible), Kensington lock slot, Ethernet 10/100
    * Webcam (0.3 MP)
    * Battery: 4-cell 5200 mAh 7.4V Li-Ion (rated at 3.5 hours)
    * Wireless: 802.11b/g Atheros
    * Input: Keyboard and Touchpad
    * Weight: approximately 2 lbs with battery, 2.5 lbs travel weight with AC adapter.
    * 1 year warranty

*PERFORMANCE*:4/5
*SOUND QUALITY*:4/5
*LOOKs*:5/5
*BATTERY LIFE*:4/5
*FEATURES*:5/5
*OVERALL RATINGS*:5/5.

*little talk* :cant control myself.this devil is so small and so light weight that you can carry it in small bag.It takes that place in my bag where i used to keep my tiffin box 
*RESOLUTION*:The doesnt have glossy, high contrast display  but the backlight and bright 7" LCD @ resolution of 800 x 480  gives enjoyable reading experience.
*Touch pad*:very sensitive .works more than expectation!
*keyboard*:keyboard on the Eee PC is remarkably firm, though the keys are small and have a large degree of “wiggle” when pressed.works good.its surprising to watch fully functional k/b in such small space.
*Speaker*:sound quality is Awesome however the sound O/p is small.what more can we expect .we cant expect it to deliver sound to our 5.1 or 7.1 speakers
Thus *one more E got complete*!!
performance:


Startup: ~12 seconds
Starting playback on a 700MB AVI video file: ~3 seconds
Starting the Open Office application: ~6 seconds
Opening a 3.64MB PDF document: ~3 seconds
Opening a 2.35MB PowerPoint presentation: ~10 seconds


*img81.imageshack.us/img81/7459/24534uw9.th.jpg

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/5695/24532ab4.th.jpg
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/8177/0907051327ih8.th.jpg
*img375.imageshack.us/img375/2077/0907051321ai0.th.jpg
*img374.imageshack.us/img374/4320/0707051806mh7.th.jpg

[BREAK=conclusion]

*CONCLUSION​*
well the Eee PC was the best lappy i had every seen.Inspite being so small its performs more than its size.*A BIG SALUTE TO ASUS Engineers *hyeah: 

It performs so well that really dont have any more words to explain about it!!
The name given to it is right:*Eee PC*  
*Easy to learn,work,play and excellent on the GO and internet*!!:hap2: 

Will rates this PC:* 5/5*


PROS:


affordability
good in performance,considering the price and size
easy to use
light weight .92kg
useful to all from children to Adults


CONs:
*NON IN PARTICULAR

*


[BREAK=CONTEST]

*CONTEST:​*

friends win ASUS PDA,HDD,pen drives etc:
just log on to :ASUS EeePC &bull; View topic - Me Myself and EeePC Photo Contest!
register and njoy.......................



*Terms & Conditions :*

1. All users must upload photos with the ASUS Eee PC clearly visible in the picture.
2. Prizes are non-transferable and non-exchangeable for cash.
3. The contestants agree to assign all intellectual property rights of the pictures submitted to ASUS.
4. As such, ASUS will have full rights to the pictures usage for any above and below-the-line marketing activities and any other activities. In addition, winners may be requested to participate in public relations events tied to the campaign to generate press coverage of the contest and the accessories range.
5. This may include, but not be limited to, quotes given for inclusion in press releases and press conferences, interviews, etc.
6. The decision of the judges for this contest is final and no claim will be entertained. ASUS reserves the right to disqualify all entries that do not meet the rules and regulations of these contests. These include entries submitted with invalid or incorrect information.
7. Please note that photo submissions that are deemed offensive and/or inappropriate will not be considered for the photo contest and will be screened out at the sole discretion of the judges.
8. Actual prizes may vary from those in the pictures. Images are for representational purpose only.[flash=][/flash]


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

Great review


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

great review man ! You rival even pathik's review.

Hope someone someday writes the difference between the portability of EEE and MacBook Air.

Have you tried games on it ? How do linux games like Lincity, Open Arena, Urban Terror, etc run on it ?(I can provide them to you if you don't know where to find them)


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

you should've used some better distros like Ubuntu,fedora etc optimized for eee pc


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> you should've used some better distros like Ubuntu,fedora etc optimized for eee pc


Xandros <=> Debian <=> Ubuntu



Plus, this is supposed to be an EEE Xandros review


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

1 thing i find funny is that the keyboard has a windows button but comes with Xandros 

and the cons based on my handling of this at croma, ur and pathik's review


small screen
low sound output
very less storage
low ram


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> 1 thing i find funny is that the keyboard has a windows button but comes with Xandros
> 
> and the cons based on my handling of this at croma, ur and pathik's review
> 
> ...


about the cons:

1. expected
2. use earphones
3. use a pen drive
4. I have lesser 

now I hope someone starts an MacBook Air vs Asus EEE PC thread in the fight club
wanna volunteer ?


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> now I hope someone starts an MacBook Air vs Asus EEE PC thread in the fight club
> wanna volunteer ?


i've used both in showrooms liked neither of them, well actually let me be honest, don't let aayush read this, the Air does look hot


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> i've used both in showrooms liked neither of them, well actually let me be honest, don't let aayush read this, the Air does look hot


well, but how about a shoot out b/w them ? My idea of a Dell XPS + EEE for 1 lakh, vs Ayyush's idea of an Air for 1 lakh ?


PS: lets stop hijacking the poor guys thread


----------



## baccilus (May 12, 2008)

You seem to have posted this review on all the forums on the internet!!!
By the way, tell me honestly, is it easy to read and write from such a small screen. And doesn't the resolution cause problem while surfing the net?


----------



## predatorvjisback (May 12, 2008)

No manthere isnt any problem in reading even at its normal resolution!!
you can surf ,chat do all things is same manner you do it in your normal PC!!
what more can you expect in this price tag!!!
@ MetalheadGautham If you really wanna compare then compare with ASUS lamborgini VX models
or G1 or G2 gaming models!!
this Eee pc falls under the price bracket of 18k!!
damn cheap.........
All over the world its getting good response!
I am very sad the peoples here are comparing with other models whcih are more costly and not worth.
we all should salute ASUS Engineers who have created such a wonderful product..
@iMav i am there in most of the forums ,I never every got such noobish replies!
just have a check on the pamplet given when you go to buy Eee PC !!
its clearly mentioned that its *XP COMPATIBLE .
if you havent seen that ask to any dealer then you will understand why there is xp button on it.

FRIENDS ITS UNDER 18K and delivers many things like webcam,wi-fi etc.without compromising the Quality of products which we cant even expect in this price tag.
its a wonderful job done by ASUS 
* 


baccilus said:


> You seem to have posted this review on all the forums on the internet!!!
> By the way, tell me honestly, is it easy to read and write from such a small screen. And doesn't the resolution cause problem while surfing the net?


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> i've used both in showrooms liked neither of them, well actually let me be honest, don't let aayush read this, the Air does look hot


Dude, You are trying to compare an 18k sublappy with a 1,04,000 lappy. Doesn't it speak volumes about expectations from the EEE? 

And well yea, The EEE atleast has 3 USB ports.  . It also is more portable than the MBA. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> about the cons:
> 
> 1. expected
> 2. use earphones
> ...


Really? I am game. 



iMav said:


> 1 thing i find funny is that the keyboard has a windows button but comes with Xandros
> 
> and the cons based on my handling of this at croma, ur and pathik's review
> 
> ...


1. Con for you, Pro for me. 
2. The sound output is very decent. 
3. It's louder than a friend's Macbook and a HP dv2626tx. I myself was amazed. Cos at Croma, It didn't sound like much.
4. Yep. Low proccy power as well. But as it has an SSD, It's too fast. XP glides on it. 



baccilus said:


> You seem to have posted this review on all the forums on the internet!!!
> By the way, tell me honestly, is it easy to read and write from such a small screen. And doesn't the resolution cause problem while surfing the net?


No problems man. And you can also switch to 1024*768 using modded GMA drivers. Just check eeeuser.com
But 800*480 is best suited for it.


----------



## baccilus (May 12, 2008)

Thanks buddy. I have been waiting for the eeePC 900 to be released in India. But if it doesn't within a month or so( as soon as I can sell my Desktop), I will buy this.
By the way, my main requirements will be- making assignments on OO writer, surfing and reading eBooks, articles. Hope it suits me. The main reason I shall be buying this is because of the portability it offers. Plus it will be fun to see the look on people's face when I take it out of my Back pack( where it is along with other books) while they are carrying around a separate 8 kg laptop+bag. Obviously they will be using it for the same things as me, just spending twice as much money and carrying 7-8 times the weight


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

^^ Spot on. BTW 8KG was a bit too much. Normal lappys weigh around 3-4kgs. But even that's too much.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

To those of you who oppose comparison B/W EEE and air: we compare not performance, but VFM and portablity between the two.

PS: Is the EEE still 18k ? If it is, why are people still buying the EEE instead of that Acer 20k laptop ?


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

Portability, Better battery life.
BTW, It's 16.4k now. I had got it for 16.7k 2 months back.


----------



## predatorvjisback (May 12, 2008)

lol dude its noraml pricing .
check this out:*www.techenclave.com/hot-deals-and-discussions/asus-eee-14990-best-price-india-109732.html
at 15250+ vat.
what more you have to say





MetalheadGautham said:


> To those of you who oppose comparison B/W EEE and air: we compare not performance, but VFM and portablity between the two.
> 
> PS: Is the EEE still 18k ? If it is, why are people still buying the EEE instead of that Acer 20k laptop ?


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

^^ That's an awesome offer. Can you post more details of how you get it from Asus?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

predatorvjisback said:


> lol dude its noraml pricing .
> check this out:*www.techenclave.com/hot-deals-and-discussions/asus-eee-14990-best-price-india-109732.html
> at 15250+ vat.
> what more you have to say


wonder how it is in bangalore.


----------



## Pat (May 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Dude, You are trying to compare an 18k sublappy with a 1,04,000 lappy. Doesn't it speak volumes about expectations from the EEE?
> 
> And well yea, The EEE atleast has 3 USB ports.  . It also is more portable than the MBA.
> 
> ...



Yep.I agree..Sound output is excellent and definitely better than the Altec Lansing speakers on my HP Compaq Lappy!

As far as the resolution is concerned, I think the best resolution for surfing is 800X600 (non-widescreen) or 900X540(widescreen)!


----------



## predatorvjisback (May 15, 2008)

^^^pat you are very correct bro


----------

